# Chucky Cheese



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

What is your oppinion of the Chucky Cheese mascot?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

I beat the ever living shit outta him when I was a kid.


----------



## KristynLioness (Jan 1, 2009)

I've always thought Chuck E. Cheese was pretty cool.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

lulz for one of my earlier birthdays i spent the whole thing trying to avoid him. then when he approached to say happy birthday...Or rape me... i ran away and hid.


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm Indifferent. I'd say he's pretty cool, but, at the same time, "meh".


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 1, 2009)

I punched him in the fursuiter's testicle area at the age of 6. And from my brothers, it's a family tradition.


----------



## loveypuppy (Jan 1, 2009)

I always thought he was scary as hell... And the other characters from that place, they are all so unlikeable! There is chicken pox dog, special ed purple blob, and dorky chicken girl :/ Eep...


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 1, 2009)

What


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 1, 2009)

meh. chuck E. Cheese is a veeery dangerous place. drunken parents arguing over whose kid gets to play next... *shudder*


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

loveypuppy said:


> I always thought he was scary as hell... And the other characters from that place, they are all so unlikeable! There is chicken pox dog, special ed purple blob, and dorky chicken girl :/ Eep...



inorite the robotic band from hell.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

There's porn of it.

I should post some links.


----------



## stuntman021 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, you should.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

? people still go to Chuck E. Cheese?


----------



## breakmyheartcomics (Jan 1, 2009)

The little band things scared the crap out of me when I was a kid. They haven't fixed that thing in like ever so the eyes roll back in there head like there possesed and they creak and jerk. Then if I saw chuckie, who was obviously just on stage scaring the pizza out of my nose I ran and hid in the ball pit.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 1, 2009)

Chuck E. Cheese was and always will be terrifying.



David M. Awesome said:


> There's porn of it.
> 
> I should post some links.


 
Please say you're joking.  >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Chuck E. Cheese was and always will be terrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> Please say you're joking.  >_>


sadly...no *stays quiet*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Please say you're joking.  >_>



Rule #34, my friend.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Rule #34, my friend.


you also forgot 35 which works with 34


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you also forgot 35 which works with 34



Irrelevant because porn of it already exists, so none needs to be made.

Suck it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Irrelevant because porn of it already exists, so none needs to be made.
> 
> Suck it.


=D but someone had to have made it cause someone was looking for it
So, Suck yaself


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =D but someone had to have made it cause someone was looking for it
> So, Suck yaself



I don't think that anyone was looking for that shit.

Oh wait, furries.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 1, 2009)

Who the hell is Chucky Cheese?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't think that anyone was looking for that shit.
> 
> Oh wait, furries.


=3 I'll chalk this as rules of the internet winning not me


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 1, 2009)

OI HAIT CHUKI CHEIZ


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

The pizza sucked, the mascot theater thing was creepy, the other kids hogged the best games and the adults always hated being there.  Wonder why.

Their slogan used to be "Where a kid can be a kid".  Given all the screaming little monsters running around with tomato sauce on their chins and shirts and fighting over tokens and tickets... yup, pretty accurate.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm indifferent.

He's cool, as long as he doesn't come near me. Or talk.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Their slogan used to be "Where a kid can be a kid". *Given all the screaming little monsters running around with tomato sauce on their chins and shirts and fighting over tokens and tickets*... yup, pretty accurate.


 
Worked at a Peter Piper Pizza for a while (and I will be going back), I feel the pain of this. I was that poor sucker who was behind the prize counter. Fixing machines that have 20 tokens jammed in somehow, cleaning up after 2 year olds who somehow leave chicken bones everywhere, and, worst of all, I have to touch their tickets. I had some little mexican girl come in from fuck Sonora and she had chicken pox. Why the fuck would you take your diseased little monster to a restaurant?

This isn't Mexico.


----------



## OCAdam (Jan 1, 2009)

I dislike that guy. I was actually the LUCKY one that didn't get bothered by that.... thing. And yes, the pizza sucks, go to CiCi's instead! Much better there... and no annoying Chuck.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 1, 2009)

From the commercials on TV, he seems freaky.

Here's a little irony.

The Chuck E Cheese in my area is next door to a Wine and Spirits Store.

So parents drop the kids off, sneak some liquor in, and drown out the screams and whining.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 1, 2009)

he pisses me off. I hate people in mascot costumes, good thing it says "open to harassment" on their job applications :twisted:


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Good grief.  They brought an OBVIOUSLY sick and possibly CONTAGIOUS child to a public eatery.  They should be able to turn those people away at the door.  Get that kid home, you morons.

Also, best pizza I've ever had (from a pizza restaurant chain) was probably Round Table Pizza.  Papa John's is decent, but Costco's Food Court pizzas are incredibly good.  Godfather's Pizza is OK.  Dominos and Pizza Hut are crap IMO.  Little Caesar's was OK for a while but I haven't seen a Little Caesar's joint since I lived in So Cal.

Also: 2 year olds love throwing things, including food.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Good grief. They brought an OBVIOUSLY sick and possibly CONTAGIOUS child to a public eatery. They should be able to turn those people away at the door. Get that kid home, you morons.


 
My manager's didn't notice. I wanted to send the kid home, but instead I got stuck touching the kid's tickets. I sanitized my hands, arms, and my counter after she walked away.



> Also, best pizza I've ever had (from a pizza restaurant chain) was probably Round Table Pizza. Papa John's is decent, but Costco's Food Court pizzas are incredibly good. Godfather's Pizza is OK. Dominos and Pizza Hut are crap IMO. Little Caesar's was OK for a while but I haven't seen a Little Caesar's joint since I lived in So Cal.


 
Papa Murphy's is really good.

But the best local chains I've ever had is Oregano's, then Sauce, then Pizza Hut.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

I've never been to Chucky Cheese's Pizza, though I did go to Showbiz Pizza about 1985 before they got bought out by Chucky Cheese, otherwise it is always Mr Gatti's Pizza when I lived in Amarillo,TX, about once a year there.


----------



## Time Bandit (Jan 1, 2009)

Love to hate and hate to love him.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Papa Murphy's is really good.
> 
> But the best local chains I've ever had is Oregano's, then Sauce, then Pizza Hut.



Papa Murphy's, the take-and-bake? They're quite good, though I'm not particularly fond of their crust.  No Oregano's or Sauce in my area in Cali or in WA.  I guess your Pizza Hut joints are better than the ones I encountered in So Cal.

When I was really little, 5 or so, I was living in the Santa Clarita Valley area of So Cal.  In Newhall there was a pizzeria called Vincenzo's.  Fuckin' INCREDIBLE.  They made their own crust and sauce from scratch, it was awesome pizza.  10 years later I was going through the exact same area, and Vincenzo's had disappeared.  Shame.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Papa Murphy's, the take-and-bake? They're quite good, though I'm not particularly fond of their crust. No Oregano's or Sauce in my area in Cali or in WA. I guess your Pizza Hut joints are better than the ones I encountered in So Cal.


 
I like Papa Murphy's crust, personally.

Before I ever had it, though, I thought the idea of "take-n'-bake" was stupid. What kind of fucked up idiot wants to bake their own pizza?

I later found out I'm the "fucked up idiot" who enjoys baking my own pizza.

If you ever come into the Phoenix(Scottsdale)/Tucson area, go to either one. They're both really good.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I like Papa Murphy's crust, personally.
> 
> Before I ever had it, though, I thought the idea of "take-n'-bake" was stupid. What kind of fucked up idiot wants to bake their own pizza?
> 
> ...


 
Haven't had that pizza, but the concept of take and bake allows them to get away with not taxing it so that you can buy it with food stamps.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Haven't had that pizza, but the concept of take and bake allows them to get away with not taxing it so that you can buy it with food stamps.


 
Psh, it's not a grocery store.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Psh, it's not a grocery store.


 
Yes, but one of the Wal-Mart's in town has a Papa Murphy's in it.


----------



## Canisa (Jan 1, 2009)

Chucky Cheese frightens me for some reason. He has a perpetuaally stoned expression to me, which I find oddly creepy, and I can just imagine him standing over my bed at midnight with a meat cleaver.
So there's my little warped opinion.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Yes, but one of the Wal-Mart's in town has a Papa Murphy's in it.


 
And the Wal-Mart in my town has a McDonalds, but that doesn't mean food stamps can be used.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> And the Wal-Mart in my town has a McDonalds, but that doesn't mean food stamps can be used.


 
I don't think you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 1, 2009)

why come theres no "I'd tap that" opshun?


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...best pizza I've ever had (from a pizza restaurant chain) was probably Round Table Pizza.  Papa John's is decent, but Costco's Food Court pizzas are incredibly good.  Godfather's Pizza is OK.  Dominos and Pizza Hut are crap IMO.  Little Caesar's was OK for a while but I haven't seen a Little Caesar's joint since I lived in So Cal...



How about Hungry Howies? i mean c'mon flavored crust people. Also one of the few places i know that allows you to request cedar cheese instead of Motzerella, though ive never really tried anywhere else.


----------



## Jack (Jan 1, 2009)

i'd hit him with a bat. the real costume is a P.O.S!


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I don't think you know what I'm getting at.


 
I see what you're getting at, and I'm making fun of it.

Just because they dont' cook your food, doesn't mean you can just use food stamps. They're not sending their hand-made pizza's, with your choice of toppings, to Safeway. Hence, you can't use food stamps.

Besides, what kind of idiot would use food stamps for pizza?


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> why come theres no "I'd tap that" opshun?



Oh Noez did i forget to add that one, what ever shall i do. that may or may not be what i secretly meant by "Love him"


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

PriestRevan: The Papa Murphy's in the town nearest me takes "food stamps" (here they come on a card, called an EBT card I think) according to a sign in their window.

Also: I consider mozzarella a must on pizza.  Other cheeses as extras are OK but the mozzarella's gotta be there.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> PriestRevan: The Papa Murphy's in the town nearest me takes "food stamps" (here they come on a card, called an EBT card I think) according to a sign in their window.
> 
> Also: I consider mozzarella a must on pizza. Other cheeses as extras are OK but the mozzarella's gotta be there.


 
I'm pretty sure mine doesn't take food stamps. 

Then again, I don't think anyone in my town takes food stamps. 

But, I stand by my earlier statement wondering why someone would buy pizza using their food stamps?


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 1, 2009)

I never really cared for him, though I do feel sorry for the person that has to put on that damned costume.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Vore Writer said:


> I never really cared for him, though I do feel sorry for the person that has to put on that damned costume.



Yeah... somewhat unenviable a task.  Though PriestRevan's job as the ticket-counter clerk isn't exactly a dream job.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Yeah... somewhat unenviable a task. *Though PriestRevan's job as the ticket-counter clerk isn't exactly a dream job.*


 
Don't remind me. I'm the only person working the counter/gameroom at given time...

Some kid sneezed on the counter. I actually saw his mucus go everywhere. I can never forget. :c


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2009)

Foodservice jobs are already generally decidedly less-than-great experiences... add kids to the mix and *shudder*.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 1, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Foodservice jobs are already generally decidedly less-than-great experiences... add kids to the mix and *shudder*.


 
Unless you're a manager.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 1, 2009)

At Chucky Cheese, what is?


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

It just sucks that Food service jobs are pretty much the only think available nowadays with the economy the way it is... Fer college students anyways.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 2, 2009)

.....I know I went there a lot when I was little, but I have NO memories of it....

I suppose I've blocked it all out O^O

I do remember my friend had her birthday party there when she was like.. 13..and I was like "umm...are you still 8?" but went anyway because I secretly missed going to little kids places but wished we would've gone to Jeepers instead (AWESOME party place that had an indoor rollar coaster, some other thing, bumper cars..ugh it was AMAZING)


----------



## Tazzin (Jan 2, 2009)

I went a lot to Chucky Cheese when I was little, but I always wanted my mom to take me to Fun Challenge, which was another hour away. Fun Challenge was pretty much the same thing, but the Pizza was better, the playground was really huge (big enough for adults to climb in it without feeling cramped), they had a great arcade (with better prizes too), a massive ball pit, and a nice LaserTag arena. Admisson was expensive but you got a free game of LaserTag, or a bunch of free tokens for the arcade with it. Too bad that place closed down.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

We've got Dave N Busters and Cokimos(sp) around here, and there alot like Chuck E. Cheese.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I see what you're getting at, and I'm making fun of it.
> 
> Just because they dont' cook your food, doesn't mean you can just use food stamps. They're not sending their hand-made pizza's, with your choice of toppings, to Safeway. Hence, you can't use food stamps.
> 
> Besides, what kind of idiot would use food stamps for pizza?


 
There are people who would.  Here in Texas, the food stamp card is a debit card type thing, and people can get money from it by asking the cashier for extra money back.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> There are people who would. Here in Texas, the food stamp card is a debit card type thing, and people can get money from it by asking the cashier for extra money back.


 
Lol, Texas. 

Anyways, my town doesn't do much with foodstamps. I haven't seen anyone ever use a foodstamp card nor have I seen any signs saying our restaurants take them.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Lol, Texas.
> 
> Anyways, my town doesn't do much with foodstamps. I haven't seen anyone ever use a foodstamp card nor have I seen any signs saying our restaurants take them.


 
Restaurants don't take the Lone Star card (foodstamps).  It is only intended for non-taxable food items.  Also, WIC (Women Infants & Children) you can only buy (again non-taxable food items) what is approved by the controlling entity.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 2, 2009)

I was really afraid of him when I was young. The worst was when he'd come to say hi when I was playing the car racing games, and I'd have nowhere to run.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't know. I'm already nearly a decade outside its intended age range and I've never been to one, because I live in a small town, and big city trips were really sporadic.

Let's just say the biggest pizza place where I live is Pizza Hut.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

I really wanted to go to Chuck. E. Cheese's when I was little, but my mom would never take me. ;_;


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Restaurants don't take the Lone Star card (foodstamps). It is only intended for non-taxable food items. Also, WIC (Women Infants & Children) you can only buy (again non-taxable food items) what is approved by the controlling entity.


 
Eeer, food places here don't take food stamps.


----------



## dwitefry (Jan 2, 2009)

Chuck E. Cheese - created by Nolan Bushnell, the man who founded Atari and helped devise Pong... clearly he has a thing for creations who make annoying noises...

Never been to one. Live in England. I think I would have liked to have gone to one in say, the early or late 1980s when there was enough arcade games to hold my interest and just to see what one's like. And all I have to compare it with is the Lester's Possum Park segment of Goofy Movie so maybe it wouldnt' seem SO bad.

MeX

PS - That last bit's a little bit of a lie, they tried to do a Chuck E. Cheese style place near here years ago called The Rollerbowl. It was a bowling alley they put an arcade, fast food resturant and dancing mechanical lions in. They were horribly scarey


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 2, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I really wanted to go to Chuck. E. Cheese's when I was little, but my mom would never take me. ;_;



Didn't miss much... place was evil i tell ya EVIL!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 2, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> Didn't miss much... place was evil i tell ya EVIL!



Give me a trip to the bowling alley any day.  Bowling, room full of video games and pinball machines (gods I love REAL pinball)... even at 6 I loved going to the lanes.  I still have a terrible habit of letting the ball go too high, the ball makes an unpleasant *PLUNK* and doesn't go where I want it to.  I've improved, but still.  Oh, and there was a big billiards room, but I wasn't allowed to go in there - Mom told me I'd disturb the players while they were trying to concentrate on their shots.  But the *thunk* of the cue hitting and the *click* of the cue ball colliding and all those sounds... I loved that place.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 2, 2009)

And you get real bowling. Not overpriced video games that simulate bowling.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 3, 2009)

Lol my family had a wii and a pool table so i was to lazy to go out and fork over money to bowl when i could stay at home and play for free...(as unrealistic as it is)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

Fullmoonpsycho said:


> Didn't miss much... place was evil i tell ya EVIL!


But the mascot is a fooreh!!! D: Foorehs can't be evil!!


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

i always wanted to go to chukee cheese. then i went there. not a good idea.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehehe tried to get into a chucky cheese with some buddies the other day. apparently they wont let you in if you don't have kids with you. i lol'd though its prolly just dependent on the place.


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 11, 2009)

All the creepy mascots there scared me as a child. especially the mechanical ones with the missing eyes and wires showing and the glitches. Its like terminator robots for children.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Mar 11, 2009)

i'n indifferent about Chucky Cheese.but what scares me now the place he use to be in Show Biz pizza Zone is back near where I live*.*


----------



## Molotov (Mar 11, 2009)

GODDAMN RAT
TAR NMADDOG


----------



## Phazon (Mar 12, 2009)

breakmyheartcomics said:


> The little band things scared the crap out of me when I was a kid. They haven't fixed that thing in like ever so the eyes roll back in there head like there possesed and they creak and jerk. Then if I saw chuckie, who was obviously just on stage scaring the pizza out of my nose I ran and hid in the ball pit.



Oh lord I remember that mechanized band when I was a youngin'..


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't actually seen him, but I feel he should look for a better job.


----------

